# Tell me why you think the Cartier Love Bracelet is worth the $



## Luvshandbags

Hi ladies. 

For those of you who own or plan on buying a Cartier Love bracelet, do you feel it's worth it? I love the style and design and would like to get one, but at almost $6000.00 you can buy a nice diamond with that. Please tell me your thoughts. Also if you leave it on all the time is it comfortable to sleep with it on?

Thanks ladies (fellow enablers, lol)


----------



## iabell1611

I just got mine last week. I have wanted one forever but was always so hesitant because of the money. I love it more than i even thought I would. Its classy but simple. Can be worn with a tshirt and jeans or a dress. Now that i have it i realoze too that it will be a great item to hand down to my kids some day. I wish i had bought one years ago instead of a lot of the cheaper jewelry I have. What was i thinking?!?!?! And it would have been so much cheaper a few years ago. I am so happy with this purchase. You ahould get it!


----------



## twin-fun

To me it isn't worth its steep price tag. It's marketing at its finest: you are buying the brand, not just the item. I'd rather get something with a beautiful stone and/or diamonds. There are other pretty bangles out there and while those may not be Cartier, they are beautiful in their own right at a fraction of the cost of the Love bracelet.


----------



## chicmom78

To me, it's worth it and here's why- I have wanted one for a very long time and my DH gifted me one this Christmas. Now normally if he spends a great deal on me for a single item I feel terribly guilty and usually return it as the novelty wears off and I realize the money is better spent on more practical things, ie our kids. But when I opened that beautiful red Cartier box, and screwed on my lovely bracelet, I never once regretted the price tag, or felt guilty, that's how much I love it!


----------



## mangowife

I don't think it's worth it simply because I don't love it - if I did love it, it'd be worth it.    It's a bit too structured/architectural for my taste.  At least, at the moment.  I hope I don't see this post in a few years and kick myself for not getting one now.  LOL


----------



## img

I don't love it, so it's not worth it to me.  It looks too modern for my taste.


----------



## Kaliafornia

If they came in silver I would agree its not worth it (the mark up on silver in fine jewelry is ridiculous), however gold retains its value pretty well and although there is a markup its not as huge. Those bracelets are pretty solid too and standard pricing from what I seen at similar fine jewelers like Tiffany for solid gold is about the same. So I think if you want it, its worth it but you could buy a few bags for the price of one of them. I want one badly although I would want to stack 3 together and I can't reason that amount lol.


----------



## radio_shrink

I don't think it is worth the current price tag. I think because it is a unique and identifiable  creation people will continue to buy it...anyone can make a gold bangle type bracelet but there is only one Cartier Love Bracelet. I personally have stopped wearing mine since i began living in the LA area, as it seems quite pedestrian and is very common here. It's ironic  how luxury goods are supposed to be "exclusive" and in the case of Birkin "elusive" yet it is one of the most common hand bag types I see in the LA area...luxury has truly been ********ized I suppose.


----------



## cherrycookies

was thinking about the cartier bracelets ( all thanks to this forumullhair
but i have decided against it and would prefer to get other bracelets/bangles from other jewellery stores. it's not worth the price imo maybe cos i don't LOVE it. rather spend the $ on other stuff.


----------



## Lovefour

I do not regret it for a minute! I love it I never take it off it takes about a week to get used to. I love the way i can dress it up or go to my kids games and it looks simple. The only problem is once you wear one you want another!


----------



## Luvshandbags

So far it's sems people either "Love" it or are very sure they don't "Love" it, lol.
Keep the comments coming, it's so nice to hear from you all, and your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## almostaddict

People have different opinions on worth it and not worth it things. I guess it all depends on which  side of the story you are currently. What may be worth it for some may not be worth it for me and vice versa. As for Cartier Love bracelet, There's nothing like the real one- i have 2 by the way, that are all worth it to me.


----------



## Zarina

Lovefour said:


> I do not regret it for a minute! I love it I never take it off it takes about a week to get used to. I love the way i can dress it up or go to my kids games and it looks simple. The only problem is once you wear one you want another!



I just want to say that it is GREAT to hear that I am not the only person that got one and then immediately wanted another!!! My DH think I am craaazy!! .....especially because I have decided that it should be a twin to my first....plain RG -  I think it is worth it to me because of the pleasure I get every time I look at it


----------



## dster1

Like other posters, I've been wanting one for the past few years and finally decided to treat myself before the price increase. I love it and plan to wear it for years to come. I really like the idea that it's a piece that's meant to be a part of you and even screwed on so you don't just take it off. I'm used to sleeping in jewelry (earrings, necklaces, bracelets, rings) so there wasn't much adjustment needed with the love.


----------



## benchwarmer

It's worth it because there is resale value to this bracelet.   If a person bought it a while ago and she is trying to resell it now she'd get back the full value she paid for it so in that way it is worth it.  It is a classic design made by Cartier and they will never stop making it so it will always increase in value because they always have price increases.   You can get your money returned to you if you wait long enough if you plan to resell ever.   If you don't plan to resell but know you will wear it for the long haul it is also worth it because the price will continue to go up and it will be more expensive both new and pre-owned the longer you put off the purchase.

Is it worth it to me personally?  no  
For 5k spent on new Love or even 4k for a used Love, I'd rather get a diamond bracelet.   I also have a thing about buying mass produced jewelry.  That's not to say that I don't appreciate this look on other people it's just not my personal taste, but on someone else I would admire it.  My personal taste would be to wear an estate piece or vintage Cartier bracelet that is not in current circulation.    I like having things that you don't see everyday and that I may never come across on another person I meet.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

To me, it is not worth it.  Because i'm not really that into it.  Even if it were something i really wanted i still don't think i would pay the cost.


----------



## floridasun8

lilmountaingirl said:


> To me, it is not worth it.  Because i'm not really that into it.  *Even if it were something i really wanted i still don't think i would pay the cost.*



This is me.  I actually do love the bracelet and even though it is on my wishlist, unless I was to win the lottery or have an obscene amount of disposable income on a monthly basis, I can't see paying for it.    Love the look, what it symbolizes and the fact that it is a great everyday bracelet by a great company, but I have so many other things that I would rather spend the money on....even if I had the $$  lol


----------



## Aray22

The love bracelet is an iconic piece of jewelry that is just as coveted and admired now as it was when it first came out in the 70's- a true classic that stands the test of time. Its instantly recognizable yet not over the top flashy and understated. It's meant to wear as a symbol of love every day for decades and then passed down to the next generation. If you ask me you get what you pay for.


----------



## XCCX

I love the Love and for me it is worth it.

I agree with previous posters who mentiond:
1- Classic!
2- Resale value will always be retained with the constant price increases.
3- The idea of passibg it on to someone.

I have the cuff only because I cant wear jewelry 24/7.


----------



## Greentea

This is hard because I bought mine when they were under $4k. I have the YG and at that price it was and still is totally worth it. It's just a fabulous piece that becomes your signature thing that does life with you. It's super comfy to sleep in but getting the right size is essential. This particular bracelet goes with my personal style and looks great alone or with other pieces. That being said - would I want a new one at this price? I don't know. Probably! But I would not buy another to stack with it. The Juste Un Clou is a different story, though!!


----------



## kiana904

I absolutely love my love bracelet! Never fails to bring a smile to my face when I see it first thing in the morning or before I go to bed. But I loved jewelry & have grown up wearing & loving different pieces almost 24/7. DH does not understand why I especially loved this piece over all my other jewelries.... but he loves that I am super happy with it. That in itself makes it worth it! I also tend to choose jewelry over any other things I fancy... I know the value will increase but I have no intentions of ever selling it, maybe passing it to DS or future daughter in law (if I like her.. lol)


----------



## labrillant

I don't like love bracelets at all, they look like hardware to me. They're also way too common and show no imagination at all.  Like a couple of other people have said, they are mass-produced and look it.  To me, they're the grown up version of the silver 'Return to Tiffany' jewelry.


----------



## bellapurse

I bought my Love 2 years ago going on 3.  I always wanted it but hesitated to buy it because I thought it was so odd wearing screws and such an expensive piece.  One day, I decided to check it out and tried on different sizes and was surprised by the quality and the amount of gold.  Months later I bought it.  It took me 2 weeks to adapt because is heavy but now if I take it off my arm feels naked.  It's going to b for my daughter although it might be until I am 100 years old; lol!  I may get another one for that reason.


----------



## benchwarmer

Greentea said:


> This is hard because I bought mine when they were under $4k. I have the YG and at that price it was and still is totally worth it. It's just a fabulous piece that becomes your signature thing that does life with you. It's super comfy to sleep in but getting the right size is essential. This particular bracelet goes with my personal style and looks great alone or with other pieces. That being said - would I want a new one at this price? I don't know. Probably! But I would not buy another to stack with it. The Juste Un Clou is a different story, though!!




What year did you get yours that it was under 4k?  It really puts it in perspective doesn't it, that if you were to get another Love it would be over 1k more for the exact same bracelet.   That is how I feel when I see what my LV bags now cost if I were to get them brand new again from what I paid for them when I got them years ago.


----------



## bossalover

I'd say it's worth it if you like the design... Personally, I am not a huge fan because I cannot pull it off and it's not very practical for me.  I tried some at a store and still they did not look great on me. Even the SA recommended that I get more dainty ones. Plus, I am not patient enough to screw/unscrew each time I want to take it off. I can't even wear a simple bracelet when I work on my computer and I don't want any more hassle in addition to what I have, when I need to chance my clothes and remove jewelry before ballet classes. I think it's romantic if you want to have it as a token of relationship, though!


----------



## Greentea

benchwarmer said:


> What year did you get yours that it was under 4k?  It really puts it in perspective doesn't it, that if you were to get another Love it would be over 1k more for the exact same bracelet.   That is how I feel when I see what my LV bags now cost if I were to get them brand new again from what I paid for them when I got them years ago.



Two years ago it was $3800. Exactly like LV bags!


----------



## bex285

It's definitely an investment. It has pretty much doubled in price over the last 5 years so even if you get it and get fed up of it (which I highly doubt but nonetheless!) and sell it on it's unlikely you'll lose money. Plus as everyone's saying it's a classic piece that goes with everything!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think the number one reason it's worth the money is because of the 24x7 nature of it.  I bought mine at just about $3K (in St. Thomas) about 3 (4?) years ago.  I think I would still want it at today's prices.  If I wear it for the next 30 years, I think I'll have gotten my money's worth for sure!


----------



## afsweet

I was just discussing this with my hubby today. While we were in Paris I debated buying a love bracelet. I have on and off wanted 1 for the past year or so, but I admit to not really being in love with it. The price increase made me think of buying one now just in case I do end up really wanting it lol. Hubby thinks it's not worth it because I have 24k gold bracelets that he likes way more than the love design. I don't think the love bracelet is worth it's price tag either because to be honest, it's sort of boring and doesn't make me feel like I have to have it. I'd probably buy it, wear it in the beginning and then get tired of it. I have other bangles that I can dress up or down, so the love bracelet is no more versatile than any other bracelet I have. Sure you could resell it in the future and get back probably whatever you paid for it, but if that's the case why don't people just buy love bracelets instead of investing in the market lol.


----------



## stmary

For me it's worth it because the reason I got it is for my own enjoyment and every time I look at it I feel a bit giddy lol! I'm in love with it and cant wait for it to be back in my arms again (gone for repair).. so that says a lot.
I think it's up to an individual as to weather it is worth it or not.


----------



## Luvshandbags

To Bossalover.... For some reason I can't reply to your PM. 

Hi,
Thanks so much for your message, wise words for sure. I plan to get a Cartier watch in a few months before the next price increase. I have my eye on the Tank Solo SS. It fits my lifestyle.  I have liked the Cartier Love bracelet for many years, though have always felt it might be more expensive than its worth. I think it's easy to get caught up on things when reading the things posted on the forum. Sometimes I buy things around what I truly want because they are less expensive.  I'm still thoughtfully considering the Love bracelet, but plan to save up for it instead.
Who knows what the future holds. 

Thanks again, take care.


----------



## cung

labrillant said:


> i don't like love bracelets at all, they look like hardware to me. They're also way too common and show no imagination at all.  Like a couple of other people have said, they are mass-produced and look it.  To me, they're the grown up version of the silver 'return to tiffany' jewelry.



+1


----------



## etk123

Wow there's some very harsh criticism of something a lot of the members here admire and own. There's also many members who love silver Return to Tiffany jewelry. Of course we don't all like the same things, but trashing other peoples much loved pieces isn't something I expect in this forum.
I consider my Love bracelet worth it. I'm going to wear it with my silver RTT bracelet today. Also worth it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etk123 said:


> Wow there's some very harsh criticism of something a lot of the members here admire and own. There's also many members who love silver Return to Tiffany jewelry. Of course we don't all like the same things, but trashing other peoples much loved pieces isn't something I expect in this forum.
> *I consider my Love bracelet worth it. I'm going to wear it with my silver RTT bracelet today. Also worth it*.



Love this!!!!

Any piece of jewelry is worth it if you plan to use it and love it!  If it sits in your jewelry box, then it was not worth the money.


----------



## cupcake34

> Wow there's some very harsh criticism of something a lot of the members here admire and own. There's also many members who love silver Return to Tiffany jewelry. Of course we don't all like the same things, but trashing other peoples much loved pieces isn't something I expect in this forum.
> I consider my Love bracelet worth it. I'm going to wear it with my silver RTT bracelet today. Also worth it.



ITA! 

Of course, the Love and also the RTT bracelet are mass produced, but so are a lot of other designer items, be it jewelry, bags, shoes or clothes.

Personally, I love my Love bracelet because I can wear it every day and never get tired of it. So worth it!


----------



## bossalover

Luvshandbags said:


> To Bossalover.... For some reason I can't reply to your PM.
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks so much for your message, wise words for sure. I plan to get a Cartier watch in a few months before the next price increase. I have my eye on the Tank Solo SS. It fits my lifestyle.  I have liked the Cartier Love bracelet for many years, though have always felt it might be more expensive than its worth. I think it's easy to get caught up on things when reading the things posted on the forum. Sometimes I buy things around what I truly want because they are less expensive.  I'm still thoughtfully considering the Love bracelet, but plan to save up for it instead.
> Who knows what the future holds.
> 
> Thanks again, take care.



Good luck!! I see that there are big fans and people at the opposite spectrum but it's going to be your bracelet  So, if you have liked it so many years, I am sure you won't regret it!


----------



## vintagefinds

I kind of think that if you love something, you'll love it even if it comes from Zales instead of Cartier, you'll love it even if it's faked a lot, you'll love it even if it's popular with teens, you'll love it even if every other person has one, you'll love it even if everyone in this thread thinks it's ugly/tacky/not worth it. Other people's opinions should not sway your love in any way.

If you don't pass the above test, do. not. buy. it. You're probably attracted to the name and the exclusivity. If you do pass the test, enjoy your bracelet! Wear it in good health 

Me, I dislike it and would never wear it.


----------



## Candice0985

I'm probably in the middle of everyone comments. I love designs IF they suit me and my style. while I love my RG I did not love my WG love bracelet. the design is meant to be simple and compliment many different styles (which I do love!).

my WG is did not love for a few reasons: the wg against my very pale skin did not look luxurious, it just faded in and once it started to build patina it did look a bit like a titanium bangle to me. my sister got a WG love for christmas and it looks amazing on her darker tanned skin tone! so on her I love how it looks!

the RG looks much better on me and does not fade into my skintone but compliments it nicely. it also goes great with other bracelets and whenever I do not have it on I feel there is something missing from my bracelet stack!

overall I think the love bracelet is a great option for many different people, styles, skin tones and life styles. there's a gold colour and combination available for all jewellery lovers!


----------



## stmary

etk123 said:


> wow there's some very harsh criticism of something a lot of the members here admire and own. There's also many members who love silver return to tiffany jewelry. Of course we don't all like the same things, but trashing other peoples much loved pieces isn't something i expect in this forum.
> I consider my love bracelet worth it. I'm going to wear it with my silver rtt bracelet today. Also worth it.  :d



+1


----------



## kiana904

antiqueshopper said:


> love this!!!!
> 
> Any piece of jewelry is worth it if you plan to use it and love it!  If it sits in your jewelry box, then it was not worth the money.



+1!


----------



## momhappy

I think that something is worth it if it means something to you.  
I think that the Love bracelets are pretty and sure, the price tag is high, but if someone likes and can afford them, then that makes them worth it to any given individual.


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> Wow there's some very harsh criticism of something a lot of the members here admire and own.



Thank you!  If I don't have something nice to say about a piece, I move on to the next thread.


----------



## phillj12

etk123 said:


> Wow there's some very harsh criticism of something a lot of the members here admire and own. There's also many members who love silver Return to Tiffany jewelry. Of course we don't all like the same things, but trashing other peoples much loved pieces isn't something I expect in this forum.
> I consider my Love bracelet worth it. I'm going to wear it with my silver RTT bracelet today. Also worth it.



+1

Well said etk!


----------



## phillj12

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> For those of you who own or plan on buying a Cartier Love bracelet, do you feel it's worth it? I love the style and design and would like to get one, but at almost $6000.00 you can buy a nice diamond with that. Please tell me your thoughts. Also if you leave it on all the time is it comfortable to sleep with it on? )



OP asked why people think its "worth it", not why they "don't"...

I love my Love! My husband told me I had X to spend for my birthday and I agonized for almost a year between diamonds or a 4 diamond Love. What did it for me is that I would wear the Love 24/7. I just didn't feel that as a SAHM of 3 that I would feel comfortable wearing a diamond bracelet everyday. I didn't want another piece of jewelry that would sit in its box, I wanted something I could wear ALL the time! I love that u wear it in PJs and dolled up for a night out! Such fun to see such a luxurious piece on my wrist when I'm just wearing sweats!


----------



## Candice0985

phillj12 said:


> OP asked why people think its "worth it", not why they "don't"...
> 
> I love my Love! My husband told me I had X to spend for my birthday and I agonized for almost a year between diamonds or a 4 diamond Love. What did it for me is that I would wear the Love 24/7. I just didn't feel that as a SAHM of 3 that I would feel comfortable wearing a diamond bracelet everyday. I didn't want another piece of jewelry that would sit in its box, I wanted something I could wear ALL the time! I love that u wear it in PJs and dolled up for a night out! Such fun to see such a luxurious piece on my wrist when I'm just wearing sweats!



I agree, it's fun to wake up and see my love bracelet. a nice juxtaposition to my yoga pants and old tank top lol


----------



## etk123

phillj12 said:


> OP asked why people think its "worth it", not why they "don't"...
> 
> I love my Love! My husband told me I had X to spend for my birthday and I agonized for almost a year between diamonds or a 4 diamond Love. What did it for me is that I would wear the Love 24/7. I just didn't feel that as a SAHM of 3 that I would feel comfortable wearing a diamond bracelet everyday. I didn't want another piece of jewelry that would sit in its box, I wanted something I could wear ALL the time! I love that u wear it in PJs and dolled up for a night out! Such fun to see such a luxurious piece on my wrist when I'm just wearing sweats!



I agree too, I love seeing it on my wrist in a swimsuit and in an evening gown!  I'll take my rings off to do messy chores, but my Love stays on so I'm always wearing something luxurious! It makes me feel good.


----------



## benchwarmer

I was one of those people who said it was worth it because I do truly feel it is something that has investment value as it is highly coveted and keeps going up in price both new and second hand.   

I also said that for me personally it wasn't worth it because if I'm true to myself and I had 5k to spend I'd spend on a diamond tb vs. a plain gold bracelet because I like sparkle more.  * But I just want to reassert that I do admire it on others and find it attractive.  *  I love seeing everyone's pictures of their Love items and seeing it on the celebs in that thread.  I said it was mass produced, but I can relate to wanting mass produced highly coveted things as well, like the mass produced two-tone Cartier Santos I plan on getting next year and the mono LV bags I wear and any diamond tennis bracelet for that matter.   In fact a Cartier yg Love cuff or bracelet would look amazing next to that Santos watch because of the screw design, but I'm simply not rich enough to do it and still get a second Cartier watch in all SS or any other vintage bracelets I inevitably end up finding and wanting.    But I just want to say that my three favorite mass produced jewelry pieces that I admire and wish I could get would be: yg Love bracelet and ring, parentesi bvlgari diamond ring and the pave bvlgari bypass ring.  I know I could still mix in my vintage and estate pieces that give me that special individualized feeling I crave too, it's not like you can't mix mass produced and rare items.    So just want to put it out there that I didn't mean any insult when I said mass produced because I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing as there is definite appeal in wearing a luxurious piece that is highly recognized that has a cool design such as the Love. eta: In fact I have a feeling I'll probably get a yg Love ring since it is affordable, to 'match' the two-tone Santos.  It's something I go back and forth on.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Candice0985 said:


> I agree, it's fun to wake up and see my love bracelet. a nice juxtaposition to my yoga pants and old tank top lol



Exactly!  I used to dream of the VCA BTF Butterfly ring, but it is SO not a fit with my lifestyle!  I adore seeing it on others though, I can live vicariously through them!  And my Love + my Clou give me a little bit of prettiness on my forearm every day!


----------



## Graphix Chick

I've always loved Cartier Love braclets but I just don't think it's worth it and can't justify the cost (not that I could afford it anyway). But I like what it represents.


----------



## margaux2011

hi everyone i'm a newbie and for me it's definitely worth it, though my love bangle was just an mto 

it's***

very classic
timeless
elegant


----------



## glistenpearls

I love mine as I've been wanting it for 4 years and finally own them last year. I bought 2 at once to represent my twin boys. At that point I didn't think about the worth of the bracelets. I just love them and they are going to my daughter in laws one day.

Oh and I havent take them off. They go to sleep with me. I had to be pat down at the airport numerous times because the alarm went off as I couldnt take them off. Oh well..so be it. I don't really care.


----------



## stmary

glistenpearls said:


> I love mine as I've been wanting it for 4 years and finally own them last year. I bought 2 at once to represent my twin boys. At that point I didn't think about the worth of the bracelets. I just love them and they are going to my daughter in laws one day.
> 
> Oh and I havent take them off. They go to sleep with me. I had to be pat down at the airport numerous times because the alarm went off as I couldnt take them off. Oh well..so be it. I don't really care.




thats very sweet of you. you're future DIL will be so lucky.


----------



## benchwarmer

glistenpearls said:


> I love mine as I've been wanting it for 4 years and finally own them last year. I bought 2 at once to represent my twin boys. At that point I didn't think about the worth of the bracelets. I just love them and they are going to my daughter in laws one day.
> 
> Oh and I havent take them off. They go to sleep with me. I had to be pat down at the airport numerous times because the alarm went off as I couldnt take them off. Oh well..so be it. I don't really care.




That is such a sweet sentiment to get them to represent your twin boys.   I love jewelry that has meaning behind it.   What colors did you get, are they identical?   That would be cool to engrave each one with your son's name and birth date.   

Your boys are adorable.  I'm guessing that's a picture of them in your avatar by the computer.


----------



## benchwarmer

I just saw the picture of your two yg Loves in another thread, that's a great choice!  YG is my favorite also.


----------



## glistenpearls

benchwarmer said:


> That is such a sweet sentiment to get them to represent your twin boys.   I love jewelry that has meaning behind it.   What colors did you get, are they identical?   That would be cool to engrave each one with your son's name and birth date.
> 
> Your boys are adorable.  I'm guessing that's a picture of them in your avatar by the computer.



Thank you!! They are non identical  
I got both YG because these will go to future DILs and I would hate for them to choose if I got other combinations.


----------



## laurayuki

my two cents...I do have a rose gold plane bracelet purchased when it was around $4000ish
From a pure product value stand point 18k full gold bracelet is probably not worth $6000 without the brand, aspiration and emotional value attached to the piece. 
I do enjoy the meaning behind each bracelet (whether it's friendship, love, parents, graduation, childbirth or single gal gift to herself) I think a lot of people have this piece to be worn daily and remind themselves that they are loved and cherished.  It's a piece that takes commitment to be on your wrist 24/7 and potentially have to endure some TSA harassment so it is almost like an engagement ring type of commitment I think, and because of that I think each of us who own a love bracelet have really thought it through making it an investment purchase vs. a spontaneous trendy item. 
The lock/screw, the tailored fit, the box and wax stamp and the experience all of that combined with Cartier's advertisement do contribute to the consumer's mindset and elevate this piece. It makes you feel like you have joined a club in a way, like getting a tattoo. 
If there was another pure gold no name brand bracelet I love similar to the Love I don't think I will hesitate to pay good money for it, however, maybe not at Cartier's premium.  

Often times there are more ridiculously priced pieces of brand name jewelry out there but I think people justify it sometimes because it has a little bit of diamond etc. I think there is a hurdle for some people to pay $6000 for a piece of jewelry that's all metal with no gemstone.  I myself have that mindblock too but looking at some small diamond brand name (non-intricate design) pieces the mark ups are even more ridiculous at times.


----------



## dialv

I love mine, and I love to see others on the forums. Can't wait to get another one. I just did my farm chores and looked pretty classy doing them! etk I thought you were right on the money, everyone here has special jewelry.


----------



## bex285

glistenpearls said:


> I love mine as I've been wanting it for 4 years and finally own them last year. I bought 2 at once to represent my twin boys. At that point I didn't think about the worth of the bracelets. I just love them and they are going to my daughter in laws one day.
> 
> Oh and I havent take them off. They go to sleep with me. I had to be pat down at the airport numerous times because the alarm went off as I couldnt take them off. Oh well..so be it. I don't really care.



Love this, so thoughtful. And your boys are adorable!
Get so annoyed at security (more or less daily!) but it's definitely worth the hassle.


----------



## Younna

It was worth the price for me because its a classic, I wear it every day and no other bracelet fits my tiny wrists comfortably. I also bought it as a very special gift yo myself for my 30th birthday and it means a lot to me. I don't wear a lot of jewellery but the few pieces I own are all investment pieces and I wear them every day.


----------



## Dode99

Aray22 said:


> The love bracelet is an iconic piece of jewelry that is just as coveted and admired now as it was when it first came out in the 70's- a true classic that stands the test of time. Its instantly recognizable yet not over the top flashy and understated. It's meant to wear as a symbol of love every day for decades and then passed down to the next generation. If you ask me you get what you pay for.



This  I totally agree with you! 
I'm getting mine next week


----------



## Rolo07

I love that I never take it off - it's the only piece of jewellery that always stays on me and it's so worth the hassle at airports! I love the idea behind it - mine was a gift from my parents for my 18th birthday and it just reminds me of how much they love me - not because they bought me an expensive piece of jewellery but because they bought me something that would symbolise their love and that I can wear until I die. It will still look as elegant when I'm an old lady. 
I love it when it just catches my eye, especially when I'm dressed casually!


----------



## Fenway808

Worth it! I wear the RG with 4 diamonds with a plain RG and I couldn't be happier. As others have said, I really like that they look great when I am dressed casually or dressed up.


----------



## littlehomerun

Actually I have always wanted a WG love bracelet with 10 diamonds.  I always visitted Cartier stores and browsed the internet only to look at the bracelet of my dream.  My time and energy could have been spent on more productive tasks.  

Finally, I got my 10 diamonds WG.  Since then, I have saved a lot of time.  I got to look at my bracelet when I drive.  If I did not get the exact dream bracelet, I would spend too much time thinking about it.  For that stand point, it was worth it for me. 

If you don't like the bracelet very much and your money could have been spent on better stuff; vacation, car, etc., don't buy it.  Love bracelet is expensive.  Therefore, the answer depends on each individual's situation.


----------



## cupcake34

> Worth it! I wear the RG with 4 diamonds with a plain RG and I couldn't be happier. As others have said, I really like that they look great when I am dressed casually or dressed up.





> Actually I have always wanted a WG love bracelet with 10 diamonds. I always visitted Cartier stores and browsed the internet only to look at the bracelet of my dream. My time and energy could have been spent on more productive tasks.
> 
> Finally, I got my 10 diamonds WG. Since then, I have saved a lot of time. I got to look at my bracelet when I drive. If I did not get the exact dream bracelet, I would spend too much time thinking about it. For that stand point, it was worth it for me.
> 
> If you don't like the bracelet very much and your money could have been spent on better stuff; vacation, car, etc., don't buy it. Love bracelet is expensive. Therefore, the answer depends on each individual's situation.



Oh, could you post pictures please??


----------



## Luvshandbags

Thanks for all the feedback ladies. Seems to be a passionate subject.  I'm so glad to hear that the people who have the Cartier Love Bracelets are so happy with them. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Fenway808

Here are photos of my two....one RG with 4 diamonds and one plain RG. Not so great at the picture taking, sorry! Hopefully, I did this right and they attach!


----------



## Fenway808

One more!


----------



## phillj12

Fenway808 said:


> Here are photos of my two....one RG with 4 diamonds and one plain RG. Not so great at the picture taking, sorry! Hopefully, I did this right and they attach!



GORGEOUS! Love the combo!


----------



## phillj12

Fenway808 said:


> One more!



Just curious what size they are! I feel like I must be the only person who wears their Love on the looser side??


----------



## Lovefour

Fenway808 said:


> One more!


Love them!!! They look so great when you wear 2.


----------



## Fenway808

Thank you  They are both 16....smaller works better for me, as I wear these other bracelets and they easily slide over, back and forth.


----------



## phillj12

Fenway808 said:


> Thank you  They are both 16....smaller works better for me, as I wear these other bracelets and they easily slide over, back and forth.



They look great on you! 

I wish the 16 had worked for me! : (  
It looked awesome on my wrist, just like yours, but it drove me crazy when I could feel the interior screws on my wrist! I don't know why I'm still thinking about this since it's a done deal and I have the 17 now! LOL!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I absolutely ADORE the Love bracelet.  I know that I will never be able to afford one, but I love seeing them on others, and I can only dream about wearing one myself.  In my current financial situation, it's not a purchase that I can justify, no matter how much I would want and appreciate one.  However, if I had that much disposable income and was debt-free, I would purchase one in an instant!


----------



## Blueboxes

I have always wanted one , ever since my mum had one when they first came out. I have never been able to collect all that $$$. It's extremely expensive for just a plain gold bangle really, but there is something about it that I love. I hope one day I will save up for one.
If you ask the question, you probably have a doubt in your mind , if it's worth it for you ? If you can easily afford it, buy it and see what happens, as you can always sell it again. If you have to save up, do that and see how you feel about it in 6 mths. If you still " need" it, then it's probably a real need.
This forum is not a good place to be when you are trying to save uo though ! Too many pretty, shiny things to get sidetracked with !


----------



## margaux2011

i soo love the cartier love bangle though honestly i can't afford the real price of it sooo i requested from a closed jeweler friend of mine to made me one exactly just like it


----------



## Caz71

margaux2011 said:


> i soo love the cartier love bangle though honestly i can't afford the real price of it sooo i requested from a closed jeweler friend of mine to made me one exactly just like it



Ohh would luv to see the bangle when u get it. thanks.


----------



## Love4H

etk123 said:


> Wow there's some very harsh criticism of something a lot of the members here admire and own. There's also many members who love silver Return to Tiffany jewelry. Of course we don't all like the same things, but trashing other peoples much loved pieces isn't something I expect in this forum.
> I consider my Love bracelet worth it. I'm going to wear it with my silver RTT bracelet today. Also worth it.



I'm sorry you feel this way. I was reading this thread because honestly was also wondering about this bracelet. And I found some of the replies very useful and reasonable. Didn't see any harsh criticism really.

I don't own the bracelet, was offered it as a present once but preferred the bb watch instead. But because of the hype I sometimes wonder if I should had taken the bracelet back than, lol. I like it, think its cute but don't love it. So I also wonder why people love and admire the bracelet so much and found this thread very interesting.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Why would anyone criticise the love or rtt
I have both and love both
I love my love more because it's newer and it took me longer to get 
And because I have gone off silver ATM but always going back and forth 
They are both totally different and great pieces 
I still keep and love my rtt and was considering getting it in gold one day if it looks good when I get to go try it on someday 
Both really beautiful pieces IMO 
I just don't like how often Tiffany tag jewellery is fakes but you get that with everything popular I'm not letting it stop me enjoying mine x


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I think the OP was looking for honesty? Doesn't sound like she's really sold on the Love bracelets cause of the price? Anyway that is my perception.
Don't exist where I can't handle someones opinion being different from mine so I saw no criticism either. If we all wanted the Love bracelet, can only imagine what they would cost.  
I like them on others but not for me. Most of the time I don't wear jewelry, it gets in the way of my life/work for various reasons.  When I do wear jewelry, its one bracelet (necklace etc) & stands on its own.


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

I love the mechanism of the love, but style-wise it's not me as I just don't love the screw motif. The diamond one is amazing.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Opinions are opinions.  Not everyone likes everything, and I don't think the intent of this post was for the OP to ONLY receive positive comments on the Love!

I have a RG cuff and adore it.  I didn't think it was worth what I paid for it, and I still don't, but I still wear it every day and enjoy it.  I'm even considering getting a second cuff, but the cost is holding me back.

I never bought into the romance of the "locked on" bracelet given to you by your partner.  I bought the open cuff for myself.


----------



## Blueboxes

margaux2011 said:


> i soo love the cartier love bangle though honestly i can't afford the real price of it sooo i requested from a closed jeweler friend of mine to made me one exactly just like it


Oh yes, photos please ))


----------



## HeartHermes

Lovefour said:


> I do not regret it for a minute! I love it I never take it off it takes about a week to get used to. I love the way i can dress it up or go to my kids games and it looks simple. The only problem is once you wear one you want another!


This! Already wishing for another one!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I have wanted one almost 10 years so for me they are worth it. I now have two YG classic loves and hope to give one to my daughter on her wedding day some day.  My love forever with her.


----------



## Kindness3

I've waiting 20 years for mine .my mom got me first one, I will always treasure it. I don't know if people our aware of the fact that Cartier hand makes every cartier love by hand. and all the other pieces. I though was mass produced too ,but know that not the case. so when u own love know that someone handmade ,so makes it even more special. I know they are expensive but you are paying for craftsmanship time  to make it .they go for  years in training before they can make  watches. I can only imagine how long before they are allowed to make jewelry for Cartier .


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I also look at it this way (for myself).....I spend twice as much on my car which only depreciates the minute I drive it off the lot.   Yes, I know a car is a necessity so it's not EXACTLY the same but I don't seem to stress about the fact that I throw $20K-$30K at something I'll likely keep only 5-6 years (I have a long commute and rack up like 25K miles a year) vs something I'll keep forever.   My car value goes down year after year but my bracelets are something that will actually retain its value through the years.  Plus, lusting after them for 10 years makes it hard to ignore their value to you when you finally have them.   I find myself looking down and thinking "do I really REALLY own these?!?!".  It's about as opposite of an impulse purchase as you can get.  LOL.....


----------



## Gourmetgal

Don’t own one but I once considered buying one back when they were only $800!  Even then I didn’t think it was worth it because I knew so many people who had them.  It is certainly well made and now a classic but just too iconic. I usually prefer more unusual, unique or custom pieces and there just seems better “things” to obsess over.  I also try to resist being a victim of marketing, me too’ism and keeping up with status symbols.


----------



## Babyblue033

I love the classic look of it and thought long and hard about getting one, but I just couldn't justify the price. I still did crave a gold bangle look, so went with a Victorian antique bangle instead, at fraction of the cost of a love. I still love seeing a live bracelet on others tho!


----------

